# كيف تضيف موقعك لمحركات البحث من لوحة التح&#160



## Yes_Or_No (28 مارس 2006)

*كيف تضيف موقعك لمحركات البحث من لوحة التح&#160*

بعد الدخول على cp 

إذهب إلى :







تابع الشرح بالصورة : 







منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​


----------



## pola (31 مارس 2006)

ال cp
موجودة فين اصلا


----------



## medo_2mg (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تضيف موقعك لمحركات البحث من لوحة التح&*

شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تضيف موقعك لمحركات البحث من لوحة التح&*

مرسي علي اهتمامك


----------

